# My last Man O' War



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I figured right before the Browns game I would smoke my last Man O' War. This was the last out of the 5 Pack deal.

Why not share the experience with other Cigar Live members.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Well? How was it?


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great. The first two I ever smoked I wrote off. Now I adore these smokes.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! I had one so far, and it was good for the first half, but then it got really harsh. Hopefully the other one I have will be good for the whole stick!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is an awesome smoke, I like it alot.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love them I wasn't sure what to expect but I think they are dead on.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I tried one, and wasn't that impressed. I have 4 more to go to make up my mind


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have one left, I will definitely give them another shot before I call it quits on them... But the first one was great, next 3, well... not so great. Letting my last one sit a little bit. Thanks for the post though. Glad you enjoyed yours.


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

The 3 that I have had so far have been wonderful. I havn't had any of the problems I've read about other people on here having.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

I only have one robusto left as well  these are great sticks with loads of flavor...Mmmmmmmmmmmmm... :dribble:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I love these cigars. Being a browns fan myself I couldn't think of a better way to enjoy the game. Just wish they would win.


----------

